# After neuter crazy digging behavior?



## bunnyinabox (Feb 5, 2013)

So Meatloaf was neutered about a week ago and... He's been digging in his cage like mad when we put him up for the night, and he's also been chewing holes in towels (a bit).

Could this be because we haven't let him out to play?(We were told not to) We've given him a few new toys and it seems to help for a while(especially the noisy ones!)

But yeah, any ideas on this?


----------



## ladysown (Feb 5, 2013)

you've basically messed with his hormones so he needs to get back in balance. Give him something safe to dig in or do (a cardboard box to destroy perhaps?)


----------



## missyscove (Feb 5, 2013)

It could definitely be due to him being confined. While yes it's important to help keep the incision site intact, they can go a bit stir crazy if they're used to getting plenty of exercise.


----------



## bunnyinabox (Feb 5, 2013)

Both answers make sense, thank you.  I was just wondering if... well, I wasn't sure, that's why I asked. Thanks again!


----------



## missyscove (Feb 5, 2013)

Giving him more toys that keep him mentally busy might help. Try some cardboard or paper boxes with hay and a few pellets inside so he has to destroy the box to get to them. Toilet paper tubes with the ends folded over work well for this too.


----------



## Tam O Ham (Feb 5, 2013)

It's hard on them being forced to stay cooped up. The first day after her surgery Georgie just slept a lot (I did too - we were both pretty wrung out by the surgery apparently). The second day though I was letting her hop around on the bed for very short amounts of time because she wasn't eating and so I was force feeding her which had her out of her cage anyway and the only way to get her to stay temporarily still for the food was if she got to hop briefly away after each session. Once she started eating again I figured we'd already broken the 'stay in the cage' rule and her tummy looked good, so I just gave her a couple more days of short bed hops, careful she couldn't jump down off the bed or stay out for very long. After a couple more days of that I was letting her hop around on the floor I'd just cleaned but wouldn't let her jump up on to anything. Kept it that way for about two or three more days and then it was Katy bar the door because that was all either of us could take - lol. I'd imagine it must be like restless leg syndrome for them after too long. How long do you have to keep him in his cage?


----------



## bunnyinabox (Feb 6, 2013)

Tam O Ham said:


> I'd imagine it must be like restless leg syndrome for them after too long. How long do you have to keep him in his cage?



Uh well, I only have him in his cage at night while we sleep.(and the instant he hears us waking up he starts scratching the ground and pinging the bars with his teeth!) He has almost free roam of our (small) kitchen during the day. 

We're going to get his staples out tomorrow so we can hopefully let him out in the living room shortly after that... And it's been like a week and a half, so I guess we'll find out.

...Though I agree, it's amazing how much a rabbits surgery can stress out its people-buns. Whew. D:


----------



## Tam O Ham (Feb 6, 2013)

bunnyinabox said:


> Uh well, I only have him in his cage at night while we sleep.(and the instant he hears us waking up he starts scratching the ground and pinging the bars with his teeth!) He has almost free roam of our (small) kitchen during the day.
> 
> We're going to get his staples out tomorrow so we can hopefully let him out in the living room shortly after that... And it's been like a week and a half, so I guess we'll find out.
> 
> ...Though I agree, it's amazing how much a rabbits surgery can stress out its people-buns. Whew. D:



ahhhhh. bar pinging and ground digging _when he hears you wake up_. Sounds like someone wants OUT anic: and that's his way of demanding it. I thought it was just random digging. When you put it that way though it sounds more like digging with a 'I know you'll come if I do this' purpose behind it. Your rabbit ain't no dummy. Sounds like he's trying to train you to come when called - lol.

Good to hear about the staples though and I'm sure you'll ALL be happier once he's got his usual territory back. And yeah - lol - I suspect that we take their surgery much harder than they do. It's what being a bunny parent is all about, I guess.


----------

